# My dear Sister has offered to be a surrogate with our Spanish DEfrosties.



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Lovely FFs,
OMG. My dear Sister has offered to be a surrogate with our Spanish DEfrosties. My sister is 38 and healthy and has a gorgeous 5yr old daughter and 23mth old son.
Has anyone been in/ or know of a similar situation? I would be very grateful of any advice/similar personal experiences. I have read about foreign surrogacy but this would be different.
I have been overwhelmed by this super generous offer and although I feel I have a further round of FET and possibly even another fresh DE at IB in Spain, I am due to have my ovaries out next month. Still being stubborn and wanting to plough ahead with our 3 remaining frosties (assuming I respond well to the current mock cycle) I would like to ascertain whether this would at all it is possible before we seriously consider this as an option. I am scared stiff that due to all the endo, ectopic and PID that something will go wrong in the op...either that my uterus will get damaged or worst still a hysterectomy will be necessary........
Many thanks in advance, S xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought surrogacy was illegal in Spain. It's a v generous offer of her. I do hope that you recover from your surgery quickly.
L x


----------

